# MTB Wochenende Grüne Hölle Freisen 09./10.09.17



## kojak1000 (8. Juni 2017)

*


 
Samstag 09.09.2017*
Ab 11 Uhr Jugendrennen von U5 bis U15
15 Uhr MTB 2h Rennen für U17 bis Senioren mit Sonderwertung für 2er Teams, Singlespeeder, Fatbiker und dieses Jahr erstmalig auch Enduro 

*Sonntag 10.09.2017 *
MTB-Touren (CTF) für Jedermann
4 Strecken (18 KM Familientour, 33+56 KM und NEU Trailrunde)
Anmeldung und Start von 8-10 Uhr Bruchwaldhalle Freisen

weitere Infos unter www.g-h-f.org


----------



## Titanbein1302 (9. Juni 2017)

Wann kommt endlich auch eine Ebike Wertung bei euerem Rennen?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (9. Juni 2017)

Und wie soll ich die 140mm bei der Enduro Wertung verstehen, Fully, oder Hardtail?
Also Gabel mit 140 mm langt?


----------



## kojak1000 (9. Juni 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Und wie soll ich die 140mm bei der Enduro Wertung verstehen, Fully, oder Hardtail?
> Also Gabel mit 140 mm langt?


Ja genau - mit Gabel ab 140 mm Federweg


----------



## Titanbein1302 (9. Juni 2017)

Danke.

und wie sieht es mit den Ebikern aus?
Wir bekommen doch bestimmt mindestens 3 Biker zusammen.

Ich, Thomas D. und weitere werden sich bestimmt finden?


----------



## kojak1000 (9. Juni 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Wann kommt endlich auch eine Ebike Wertung bei euerem Rennen?


Uff - das Thema haben wir in der Tat noch auf dem Tisch liegen...hier könnte die Nachfrage die Entscheidung sicherlich beeinflussen ;-) - müsstest du dann aber noch Mitstreiter haben - sonst macht eine solche Sonderwertung wenig Sinn.
Zudem scheint das Ebike-Thema bei anderen Veranstaltungen irgendwie nicht wirklich richtig zu zünden.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (9. Juni 2017)

Das thema ebike ist ein Saarland Problem.....aber ich kümmere mich drum.
Was wäre die mind. Teilnehmerzahl.

Ist Thomas D. dabei?


----------



## kojak1000 (9. Juni 2017)

3 sollten es mindestens sein - damit das Podest nachher auch entsprechend gefüllt ist.
Aber wie gesagt - da sind wir noch am dischbidiere.

Klar ist der auch dabei - mal ne Runde mit Fatbike - mal mit Race-Fully und wohl auch ne Runde mit Frauchens EBIKE - aber hauptsächlich mit Jupp als Moderator...


----------



## kojak1000 (29. Juni 2017)

Die CTF Strecken werden 2017 neu aufgerockt. Neue Trails, neue Streckenführung, neue Namen…

Die 66er “*Grüne Hölle Runde*“ wird es nicht mehr geben. Was bleibt ist das Motto: “Ist sie zu stark – bist du zu schwach“! Aber keine Trauer! Dafür gibt’s eine auf *55,5* Kilometer gestraffte Strecke mit allem was der gestandene Biker will. Trails satt, anspruchsvoll wie gewohnt, halt nichts für Lurchis. Höhenmeter gibt’s bei uns sowieso und Aussichten wie sonst nirgendwo! Das Bier am Ziel hast du dir wirklich verdient! Wetten? Ca. 1250HM.

Die 46 er hat wieder *46* Kilometer. Das ist aber auch die einzige Gemeinsamkeit. Denn Sie heißt jetzt *TRAILTOUR* und der Name ist Programm! Trail an Trail. Fit bin ich, aber Sightseeing und Höhenmeter brauch ich nicht! Wo ist der kürzeste Weg zum nächsten Trail? Wir haben Ihn für dich ausgeschildert! Rock`n Roll pur! Ca. 950HM.

NEU! Unsere *TRAILLIGHTOUR*! Wer nach der 2.VP bei 36 Kilometer dann doch zu platt für den Rest der Tour ist oder wem die “trailarme“ Jedermann zu einfach ist, der fährt unsere TRAILLIGHT Tour. Aber Achtung – Light heißt nicht einfacher – sondern nur kürzer!!! *37* Kilometer die dem Ambitionierten Jedermann alles abverlangen werden – mit Sicherheit auch ein Highlight der GHF! Ca. 800 Hm.

Die *33* Kilometer *JEDERMANN-Tour*. Schwere Trails ist nicht meine Welt, brauche ich nicht. Mal ab und an ein einfacher, das reicht mir vollkommen! Der Weg ist das Ziel! Mal Pause einlegen und die vielen schönen Aussichten und Sehenswürdigkeiten genießen, das ist es was ich will! Zugegeben, auch diese Strecke hat Höhenmeter. Ist halt bei uns so – wir waren aber bemüht, alle Anstiege (außer einen ) moderat auszuwählen. Und das hat sich bei nur 650 Höhenmeter bezahlt gemacht. Viel Spaß!

Anfänger? Kids dabei? Keine Zeit? Müde Beine? Kein Problem bei unserer *Familientour. 20* Kilometer über Teer und Schotter, und wer will kann auch mal einen einfachen Trail fahren. NEU! Bei der Erlebnis-VP am Hellerberg mal kurz aufcouchen und dann gestärkt weiter. Da fällt es dir nicht schwer die 300 Höhenmeter zu bewältigen. Leider auch in diesem Jahr noch nicht Anhänger geeignet. Sorry!


Übrigens: E-Biker sind auf allen unseren Strecken herzlich erwünscht! Vorausgesetzt, Ihr beherrscht euer Bike auf der gewählten Strecke!

Nie mehr Schlange stehen! Werde GHF-VIP CTF-Starter. Du überweist uns vorab die Startgebühren und deine Daten. Wir übernehmen die Anmeldung für dich. Du kannst also sofort starten und du bekommst ein GHF VIP Geschenk von uns als Goody. Näheres darüber folgt noch!

www.G-H-F.org


----------



## kojak1000 (25. Juli 2017)

GHF – Gemeinsam Helfen Freunde – Bewegung für Luca

Das komplette Startgeld der neuen Sonderklasse für Endurofahrer (+140mm) kommt der Aktion “Bewegung für Luca” zu Gute.
Weitere Aktionen – auch Sonntags zur CTF – haben wir in Planung- mehr dazu demnächst auf www.G-H-F.org.

Anmeldung Rennen am 09.09.17


----------



## Dämon__ (18. August 2017)

Verstehe ich das richtig das es Sa. ein Endurorennen gibt und Sonntag die CTF (Trailtour)?
Sind das verschiedene Strecken oder die selben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kojak1000 (19. August 2017)

Genau - die Enduros starten Samstag im Rahmen des 2h-Rennens auf einem 4,5 Km langen Rundkurs und werden dort in einer Sonderklasse gewertet. Eine Teilnahme hier ist auch im 2er Team möglich.
Luca war im Vorjahr auch dabei...
https://www.bikeaid.de/de/community/community_artikel/article-57f3637eb4c70 oder hier
https://www.bikeaid.de/de/community...e-gruene_hoelle_freisen/article-57d47533f028f

Sonntag ist Tourenfahren angesagt. Auf der 44 Km langen Trailtour hast du übrigens alles, was das Bikerherz begehrt - Spitzkehren, Spünge, Senken, Abfahrten...die letzten Meter vor dem Ziel geht es dann auch über Teile der Rennstrecke.

Schau doch immer mal wieder auf unseren Seite www.g-h-f.org vorbei. Dort gibt es ständig News zum Rennen und zur CTF.


----------



## Dämon__ (19. August 2017)

War ja schon lange nicht mehr bei euch, bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (21. August 2017)

freu mich auch schon, werde wohl die 55 km mit e-fatty ballern....das sollte grad so langen....oder kann man an der Verpflegung nachladen


----------



## kojak1000 (21. August 2017)

Entscheide dich einfach nach der zweiten Verpflegung, ob dein Akku den Rest (ca. 18 Km für die große und 10 für die Trailtour) noch schafft. Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, denn dann kannst du doch noch ein Stück elektrisch über die Rennstrecke vom Vortag fliegen.


----------



## d33jay (23. August 2017)

Ich werde die Trailtour überprüfen und ein oder zwei Kumpels mitbringen.

LG, d33jay


----------



## Titanbein1302 (8. September 2017)

euch allen am Samstag ein tolles Rennen........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreasMayer (8. September 2017)

Hallo ich werde kurzentschlossen am Sonntag die Trail-Tour unter die Räder nehmen.
Leider konnte ich so kurzfristig keinen von meinen Kollegen flott machen.
Also muss ich alleine los.
Ich kenne leider keine der Strecken, da mein Heimat auf der anderen Seite des Saarlandes liegt.

Gibt es evtl ne Gruppe oder Einzelpersonen denen ich mich anschließen kann.



Zu mir ,ich würde meine Fitness als etwas besser als Durchschnitt bezeichnen.
Im Gelände bin ich auch selten eine Bremse.



Also evtl findet sich ja jemand 
Gerne auch via pn
Gruß Andreas


----------



## d33jay (8. September 2017)

Hi, nehme auch die trailtour. Meine Buddys auch alle eine Ausrede gefunden 

Ich schätze das ich einen 15er Schnitt fahre auf der Strecke. Wenn dir das nicht zu langsam ist... 

MfG d33jay


----------



## AndreasMayer (8. September 2017)

Naja ich kenne die Stecken nicht und ein  15er Schnitt sollte funktionieren.ich fahre kein Rennen und wenn ich schneller wäre könnte ich auch langsamer machen...
wann wolltest du an den Start gehen.

Starten ist von 8 bis nachmittags erlaubt,ist das richtig?
finde sie homepage leider etwas unuebersichtig. Duck und weg.




Gruss aAndreas


----------



## d33jay (9. September 2017)

Hi, ich wollte gegen 9.30 starten. Startfenster ist bis 10.30

MfG


----------



## AndreasMayer (9. September 2017)

ahh ok danke für Info
zwischen 9 und 9:30 war auch mein Plan.
melde dich mal wegen tel.nr

Gruß A


----------



## kojak1000 (11. September 2017)

Na wer hat denn nun alles die Hölle bezwungen?


----------



## Titanbein1302 (12. September 2017)

Ich habe sie auf jedenfall bestromt und platt gewalzt.


----------



## AndreasMayer (12. September 2017)

Grüne Hölle Freisen
Ist sie zu stark bist du zu schwach .......papalapp





Was soll ich sagen ich war zu schwach .
Am Ende wurde es die Traillight Tour,weil ich und mein Fahrrad Probleme hatte.

Was ich aber sagen muss,es war nicjt das letzte mal .ICH KOMME WIEDER!!!

Dann aber hoffentlich bei besserer Fernsicht



Ein Lob an die Organisatoren und die Streckenbauer und vor allem an die ,die die "Hügel" aufgeschüttet habt

Gruss Andreas


----------



## d33jay (12. September 2017)

Ja, Auch von mir Kompliment. Alles Super! Komme nächstes Jahr wieder.

LG, d33jay


----------



## kojak1000 (12. September 2017)

Danke, das Lob gebe ich sehr gerne an meine Kollegen weiter.
Ihr könnt euch sicher sein, dass wir alles versucht haben euch ein tolles Bike-Wochenende zu bieten - aber am Wetter können auch wir leider nix drehen.
Dennoch haben uns die Teilnehmerzahlen mehr als beeindruckt - schön, dass ihr euch von dem bisschen Regen und viel Nebel nicht habt abhalten lassen - und außerdem wird der Ausblick eh überbewertet...
Übrigens - bei Abbau mussten wir die Sonnencreme auftragen...Sachen gibt's...

Und danke, dass ihr uns die neuen Trails so schön eingefahren habt...da macht die Hausrunde nun umso mehr Spaß ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (12. September 2017)

Freisen War und ist ein echtes trailparadies. 
Tolle orga und ich habe sogar ein Verpflegung 2 ein Trail knöllchen bekommen.


----------



## kojak1000 (12. September 2017)

Ich schätze mal, du hattest die Nebelscheinwerfer nicht an und für das Wetter die falsche Bereifung drauf...


----------



## Titanbein1302 (12. September 2017)

Naja. 
Die 4.0 Jumbos waren echt grenzwertig. 
Jetzt sind endlich 4.8 minions drauf. 
Freu.  
Und zu schnell kann sein. 
Hatte e Unterstützung. Zwar viel Hohn und Spott bekommen aber ich ziehe euch alle noch in den Bann.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (13. September 2017)

Danke für den tollen tag.....


----------



## kojak1000 (13. September 2017)

weitere zahlreiche Bilder - von Jugendrennen, 2h Rennen und CTF - sind ab heute Abend online


----------

